# perlino, palomino and cremello foals after birth photos



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2007)

hello,

could you please share you photos of perlino, palomino and cremello foals at birth so we can see the difference. Does cremello and perlino always have blue eyes? Also pictures of the perlino and cremello eyes at birth would be great

thanks


----------



## minimule (Mar 28, 2007)

I've only had a palomino born here so far. I have a Palomino mare bred to a Buckskin stallion so I'm betting I get a dilute foal of some sort :bgrin

This is my Palomino mini mule, Wylie







You can see she has a white mane here


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> Does cremello and perlino always have blue eyes?
> 
> thanks


Yes, cremello and perlino always have blue eyes, no exception.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2007)

what color do you all this colt is? some folks say palomino others say perlino or maybe cremello. he was born today march 28, 2007









.


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2007)

What a little cutie. What color are the parents? It takes a dilute gene from both parents to get a double dilute foal. Palominos are often born a light sorrelly color. I've not seen double dilute foals in person, so don't really know. Many foals are born with blue eyes that turn dark with age. Sorry, I can't be more help.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2007)

his sire is a palomino and white pinto(amha has him as a dun and white pinto) dam is a sorrel and white pinto(her dam is a red roan and sire is a brown and white pinto.)the mare has white hair in her sorrel hairs.

thanks everyone.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 28, 2007)

I am going to say PALOMINO (and adorable little pinto one at that) due to the fact that one parent was sorrel which wouldn't have a dilute gene to make the baby double-dilute. AND the nose doesn't look pink, cremellos have completely pink skin everywhere, no grey skin.

I think the blue eyes came from the pinto genes!

Andrea


----------



## Mona (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with what Andrea just said.



:


----------



## wiccanz (Mar 29, 2007)

He is a palomino (or pally pinto if there are white markings present).

Pally x sorrel (or chestnut) always = either pally or sorrel (chestnut).

Here are some of my dilute babies



All have the same sire, a buckskin.

Cracker, palomino (light):






Leggs (half sister to Cracker, also light palomino - note pink skin on face and bluish eyes - these change over about 1-2 weeks):






Latte - Cremello:






And last but not least, Chino, a Smokey Cream (double dilute on black, not the same as Perlino):


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 29, 2007)

Chino looks neat... do you have any recent pics of him? (unless he was jsut born this year I guess... in which case, does anyone have any adult photos of double dilute on black?)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2007)

**I would love to see photos of Chino as he matures too. I don't see too many smoky creams.

The first two are half brothers from our perlino stallion

JACK (palomino 1hr old) -






ARTIE (Perlino) -






Sire x dam palomino

IMPRESSIVE (Cremello)






Sire bay pinto x dam palomino

DASH (Palomino pinto 25 minutes old)


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, perlino and cremello foals always have ice blue (not dark blue) eyes as well as pink skin.

Looking at the pictures of your colt, his skin has a liver color cast to it and I have seen that on foals (including a silver chestnut sabino I bred) and have seen that skin color darken over time often to black





Here are my "newborn" examples of a perlino and a palomino:

*Erica's Double Dipped*, 2004 perlino pinto filly
















*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*, 2000 palomino colt [SIZE=8pt](grew to be light -- last picture shows the change)[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2007)

anyone have palomino pinto foals so show us.

do you think my colt could have any white hiding under his fur to make him a pinto palomino or do you think he is a solid palomino.

thanks


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2007)

I think your boy is solid palomino.

From what I have seen, regarding white markings (not counting appy situations) you can see ALL the white markings on foals head and body at birth. The only place that can be confusing on young foals would be the lower legs, which often look lighter but darken to the body color. Sometimes it can be hard to see if they will have socks or not when they are brand new.


----------



## horsehug (Mar 29, 2007)

Melissa,

Here is my palomino pinto filly from last year at 2 hours old and then at 3 weeks.

Susan O.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2007)

horsehug said:


> Melissa,
> Here is my palomino pinto filly from last year at 2 hours old and then at 3 weeks.
> 
> Susan O.


what a nice looking filly. I would have love to had a palomino and white filly.Congrats.

thanks everyone for the photos.


----------



## Mona (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are pics of 2 palomino foals born here. They are both actually palomino roan pintos.

This is "Goldie". Sire is a buckskin roan, dam is a black pinto....

Shown here at birth:






And here at 3 days:






And here at 3 months(freshly clipped so poor color):






This is "Treasure". Same sire as Goldie...buckskin roan, and dam is a sorrel sabino/tobiano pinto...

Shown here at birth:






And here at 6 days:






And here at 3 months:


----------



## Mijke (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a cremello pinto filly (2006):

3 hours, she had bright blue eyes right from the start.









3 days






1 year






Palomino appaloosa colt (2005):

3 hours:









3 months:






6 months:






1 year:


----------



## wiccanz (Mar 29, 2007)

This is the latest/best pic I have of Chino. It was taken 17 January. I'll keep updating his pics as he grows



:


----------



## Miniv (Mar 29, 2007)

All I can say is........that Chino continues to fascinate me! Please keep posting color updates on him! (He also has some good conformation qualities on him - especially for performance, not to mention his pretty head! .....want to see how stuff matures out on him!)

Has anyone brought up the word -- Champagne to you? I don't know a lot about that color, but if he has some "freckles" on certain parts of his body, and at least one of his parents show similar traits, that may be something to learn more about........

MA


----------



## wiccanz (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, several people mentioned Champagne when he was born, but his parents are plain buckskin and smokey black, definately no Champagnes in sight, and Chino himself is DNA tested (Ee aa CrCr), so is definately a Smokey Cream






I also can't wait for him to mature, there are some things about him I just love. He's not perfect, but I feel he has much going for him at this stage. Of course, a LOT can happen in the first couple of years. Best of all, he can move! :bgrin I see another harness horse coming up... :aktion033:


----------



## Miniv (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing about his DNA testing........seeing his photos and knowing that helps a lot!

There is no doubt that he is going to excell in harness -- just looking at his angulation!

MA


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 30, 2007)

wiccanz said:


> This is the latest/best pic I have of Chino. It was taken 17 January. I'll keep updating his pics as he grows
> 
> 
> 
> :



Wow what a neat looking color... and what a CUTIE, does he know he's hot stuff? Looks like he does!

Jessi


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2007)

You asked for pictures of palomino, perlino, and cremello foals. You can see the color progression on some of them by clicking on the links:

 Little America's Cowboy's Goldsnip 






Palomino Pinto

Little America's Terrific Buckarena






Perlino

Little America's Galaxy Traveler






Palomino

Little America's Touched by Buck






Perlino

Little America's Snow Boogie






Palomino

When I have time, I will make a web page with more and will post the link, but I know that this one is getting too long for those of us with dial-up.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks everyone.

I think it will have others about the colors of the foals.

Tony makes a webpage for the colors is a great ideal.

thanks again, :aktion033:


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow Chino is awesome!! I love the color! I need a smokey black mare now! Does anyone know the chanes of getting a Smokey Cream from that cross?


----------



## wiccanz (Mar 30, 2007)

: Little Miss Buckarena



:

Another one that needs an all-expenses-paid trip to New Zealand :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

Time to go buy another Lotto ticket...*sigh*

ETA Jaxjag, take a look at the Coat Colour Calculator on the Animal Genetics website, it'll give you some ideas. Chino came from a smokey black dam and a buckskin sire.


----------

